# MRN faves and best picks



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

After perusing MRN for the hundredth time, I ended up taking notes on his best and favorite cigars rather than picking it up again and again and leaving through the tome. I compiled some summary notes on his selections and have been using this to check against my faves and best cigars. I thought it might be nice to share this with folks since some don’t have a copy of MRN and others may also tire of leaving through the pages to find his thoughts. Of course, nothing can replace reading this great book over time. I find great enjoyment and education from his notes. Obviously his opinions are his and his only. There are many who may disagree but others enjoy trying some of his picks and seeing for themselves whether they feel similarly. After using this over time, I thought I might just post this for your use as well. If you don’t have this great book, get it as it is the best around. 

I’ve only posted cigars that are generally accessible and still available and not any on the limited editions or long gone. Hope this is helpful.

MRN Favorite and Best Cigars

Favorite Cigars

Favorite Brand: Bolivar

La Gloria Cubano Medaille d’Or No. 3 28 x 6 7/8

Partagas Chicos 29 x 4 1/8 

Partagas Mille Fleurs 42 x 5 1/8

Punch Super Selection No. 1 42 x 6 1/8


Best Cigars

Cohiba Exquisitos 36 x 4 7/8 (One of Cohiba’s best)

Cohiba Siglo IV 46 x 5 5/8

El Rey Del Mundo Demi Tasse 30 x 4 (best aperitif) 

H. Upmann Magnum 46 46 x 5 5/8

H. Upmann Regalias 42 x 5 1/8 (best machine made)

Hoyo de Monterrey Double Coronas 49 x 7 5/8 (best double corona when new)

Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo des Dieux 42 x 6 1/8 (best of Le Hoyo Series)

Montecristo No. 2 52 x 6 1/8 (best torpedo)

Partagas Coronas 42 x 5 5/8 (one of best partagas)

Partagas Serie du Connaisseur No. 1- 38 x 7 ½; No. 2-38 x 6 ½; No. 3-35 x 5 5/8 (series is the best Partagas models)

Partagas Shorts 42 x 4 3/8 (best small cigar)

Punch Monarcas* 47 x 7

Punch Super Selection No. 2* 46 x 5 5/8 (best Punch)

Quai d’Orsay Gran Coronas 42 x 6 1/8

Rafael Gonzalez Cigarritos 26 x 4 ½ (best cigar of this size)

Ramon Allones Gigante 49 x 7 5/8 (best double corona)

Ramon Allones Mille Fleurs 42 x 5 1/8 9 (best machine made RA)

Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas 42 x 4 3/8 (one of best small cigars)

Ramon Allones Specially Selected 50 x 4 7/8 (best robusto sized cigar)

Romeo y Julieta Cedro de Luxe Series 42 x 6 ½ (best Havanas when well aged)

Romeo y Julieta Mille Fleurs 42 x 5 1/8 (best RyJ machine mades)

Saint Luis Rey 46 x 5 5/8 (Slide box version best current production SLR)

Sancho Panza Coronas Gigantes 47 x 7 (Best of all models)

* no longer in production

compiled from Min Ron Nee, An Illustrated Encyclopedia of Post-Revolution Havana Cigars
Published by AWM-Vertig, second reprint edition, July 2005


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

Good job on going thru the trouble of listing his favs  .... 

I find myself refering to his bible on a weekly basis , most of my ordering has come down to what his thoughts are on cigars even though most of the gars Ive orderd have been new production I still can get an idea for the future for aging... 

A few of his favs have definetly hit a soft spot with me and will always have a spot in the humi , what I like best about this book is the true to size pictures and the tasting notes on the strenght of a cigar now and in the future .... 

Its kinda funny I wish I would of bought two books cause the book I pick up last summer has seen better days and has become a soft sided book rather than hard cover  ....

If you havent picked up this book yet ,I highly recommend  IMO


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

sounds like a great book
thanks for posting this!
but that would be the most expensive book I own


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

He has some love for the Ramon Allones.

Thanks for putting them all in one place.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

There are very few cigars in his book that he dislikes.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> There are very few cigars in his book that he dislikes.


I don't have this tome yet...so please ignore if this is a stupid post, but...

Would it have been easier to post what he dislikes?


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

Great post - I've actually been writing notes and highlighting things MRN has written. It is such a massive source of information. I think I'm actually about 50% done with reading the book now, every time I smoke a cigar I pull it out and read a few sections that I find interesting. I think that my future purchases will depend a lot on this book, and then I'll develop my own taste for what to buy. As of right now I only have a 1/2 empty box of PSD4s and a VR Famosos box on the way. I just finished my first cuban box... Punch Petit Coronations. I'm thinking about going either Boli, RyJ, RA, ERDM, H.Upmann, or Punch next.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

As much as I enjoyed reading his book, and often go back to look up a particular cigar; I don’t find myself making buying decisions based on his recommendations. He likes just about everything, and in many vitolas; there are no losers across the board. If you like coronas or lonsdales; name one brand that makes a crappy one… If you like Upmann, you’re going to like whichever model… I know this is a bit of a generalization, but I am referring to the topic in a general sense. He can make a Quintero or Fonseca sound like a must have cigar.

MRN’s real value is the total catalog of sizes and reading about stuff that I may not ever get to smoke. I don’t need him to tell me a Lancero or Upmann No. 2 is great. The book is still must to any collector. If it is just for putting on top of the Aristocrat; that is worth it alone…


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

dyj48 said:


> ...I've only posted cigars that are generally accessible and still available and not any on the limited editions or long gone. Hope this is helpful...


mrn's is an enjoyable book, but the guy doesn't really touch anything less than twenty years old. There are some beautiful pictures and the history lessons are intriguing, but as a reference it's more useful to those with access to Christies auctions, etc, than to a "Joe FivePack" such as myself.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> As a reference it's more useful to those with access to Christies auctions, etc, than to a "Joe FivePack" such as myself.


:tpd:


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

You missed # 1. - page 69.

1990 Diplomatic Cohiba Lancero Cajon. (100 box)

"I must say that they are the best cigars I have ever tried"


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

One thing that I think is cool is having friends who own and smoke some of the shit MRN hasn't ever tried


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> ...but as a reference it's more useful to those with access to Christies auctions, etc, than to a "Joe FivePack" such as myself.


Is there a reference book out there that is better to suited to the proverbial "Joe FivePack"?


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> as a reference it's more useful to those with access to Christies auctions, etc, than to a "Joe FivePack" such as myself.


Hard times, huh? Can't even afford a full sixer?


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> You missed # 1. - page 69.
> 
> 1990 Diplomatic Cohiba Lancero Cajon. (100 box)
> 
> "I must say that they are the best cigars I have ever tried"


Yeah, I've heard these are readily available now. I think I'll pick up a box or two. 



dyj48 said:


> Punch Monarcas* 47 x 7


P.S. These smokes really are that good.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

The book has purty pictures and is a good reference for just about any cigar from 1960ish - 2002 but tasting notes & such are just too different from one person to another to really gague what the "best" of anything is. :2


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

erab said:


> Is there a reference book out there that is better to suited to the proverbial "Joe FivePack"?


Perelmans, reviewed here.


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> You missed # 1. - page 69.
> 
> 1990 Diplomatic Cohiba Lancero Cajon. (100 box)
> 
> "I must say that they are the best cigars I have ever tried"


I was going to add that until I saw your post. I was reading that last night (for the 2nd or 3rd time).

This really is a great book, some of his comments crack me up.

I find myself flipping through the Davidoff section on a regular basis,

Referring to:
No. 2 "Forgettable cigars, _unless for free"_

Ambassadrice "Can serve as a nice pre-prandial cigar at cocktail parties, _if money is not a concern_."

He rips on a couple others, but has good things to say about the Haut Brion :dr

Thanks for the info, good post.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Thank for posting this.

I think this book is a great read!


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> You missed # 1. - page 69.
> 
> 1990 Diplomatic Cohiba Lancero Cajon. (100 box)
> 
> "I must say that they are the best cigars I have ever tried"


I knew I missed one, thanks, Dave, I kept looking for it and couldn't find it again.


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

I was surprised to see the RyJ Cedros DeLuxe in his list. I wasbeginning to believe that I was the _only_ person who thought thesewere worth a damn. I have a few remaining from a June 03 box that are smoking wonderfully right now.

I also was surprised to see the Siglo IV as the only Siglo mnetioned. The CG is my favorite size, and I think the Sig IV is my favorite CG. Of course, I've never been able to enjoy a Punch SS#2.:dr


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Sean9689 said:


> but tasting notes & such are just too different from one person to another to really gague what the "best" of anything is. :2


Before I smoke a vitola for the first time I read about what he has to say. Many times I have thought I was going to smoke a bad cigar and found the opposite.

I have decided the only way to know if you like a cigar is to smoke it, and I use MRN mainly for historical reference and the pretty pictures as mentioned.

Some of my best buys have been cigars I've never heard about and just saw a good deal and bought em.


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Gordie said:


> I was surprised to see the RyJ Cedros DeLuxe in his list. I wasbeginning to believe that I was the _only_ person who thought thesewere worth a damn. I have a few remaining from a June 03 box that are smoking wonderfully right now.
> 
> I also was surprised to see the Siglo IV as the only Siglo mnetioned. The CG is my favorite size, and I think the Sig IV is my favorite CG. Of course, I've never been able to enjoy a Punch SS#2.:dr


Yep on the Cedros on this. I just got my box and am enjoying them much..but I'm gonna save of bunch of them for agin'


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't have the MRN book but generally is he on target about what is good or not? I know it's a matter of personal taste, so hence the word "generally".


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> I don't have the MRN book but generally is he on target about what is good or not? I know it's a matter of personal taste, so hence the word "generally".


I think his assessments are probably on target. However, the nature of cigars makes them susceptible to personal tastes. So, you may not agree with MRN on everything, especially, because he makes a point that, reiterated a thousand times throughout the book, you should only smoke this cigar or that cigar after 3-5 years of aging and that many cigars are best after a decade or two. That puts the majority of smokers at a disadvantage when trying to accurately compare their perceptions to MRN's.

If only I had started this hobby when I was 10 years old....


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the post... Only thing I don't like is the fact that it makes my "to try" list way too long!


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for the summary! :tu 

Especially since I won't be shelling out for the book anytime soon. 

Interesting list. I don't necessarily agree with some selections as far as my limited and humble experience has taken me so far. As always it brings to mind the variation that exists in the premium market. Also noteworthy is the variation from top25 cuban list.

I do agree the Bolivar is da poo! 

Think I will pick up 

Perelman's Pocket Cyclopedia of Havana Cigars
Paperback: 184 pages
Publisher: Perelman, Pioneer & Co. (February 2005)
ISBN: 1893273067
$12.95

And save the diff for stogies!:ss


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> There are very few cigars in his book that he dislikes.


There are very few cigars in his book, that I don't like!


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

But how is this book relevant still for new cigars starting from 2002 onward? Unless you are buying aged ones, does the book still matter for new production?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> But how is this book relevant still for new cigars starting from 2002 onward? Unless you are buying aged ones, does the book still matter for new production?


Sure. It gives you a sense of the profiles of particular marcas (brands) and some direction as to how they are likely to age over time. The tasting notes are also still relevant although your palate may not always agree with all observations. It also provides historical information; dates of discontinuation; information on packaging; a catalog of particular vitolas within particular marcas; discussion of the processes and stages of aging; and provokes thought that leads to a better understanding of Cuban cigars in general. When read closely, it is much, much more than an encyclopedia. It takes a while to learn how to use the book to its fullest -- and to understand MRN's vocabulary, how he applies it throughout the book and how it applies to your own experience.

And of course, many of the aged cigars discussed are still available.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

mosesbotbol said:


> There are very few cigars in his book that he dislikes.


There are very few cigars in his book that he despises. There are plenty that have certain merits that are discussed, but receive only faint praise or a clinical description of characteristics.


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

With all of the cigars at his disposale MRN generally smokes alot of Los Statos and Quintero and other machine made cigar right now. He likes the straight forward Cuban taste. His collection no doubt is extensive but alot of what he has will never be smoked due to it's value.

I myself would never buy the collectible stuff as it would be a pain in the ass to constantly think about breaking the box or ruining the value. For me I'll take the plain old regular release stuff that can be smoked and enjoyed.


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

whiteboard said:


> Sure. It gives you a sense of the profiles of particular marcas (brands) and some direction as to how they are likely to age over time. The tasting notes are also still relevant although your palate may not always agree with all observations. It also provides historical information; dates of discontinuation; information on packaging; a catalog of particular vitolas within particular marcas; discussion of the processes and stages of aging; and provokes thought that leads to a better understanding of Cuban cigars in general. When read closely, it is much, much more than an encyclopedia. It takes a while to learn how to use the book to its fullest -- and to understand MRN's vocabulary, how he applies it throughout the book and how it applies to your own experience.
> 
> And of course, many of the aged cigars discussed are still available.


:tpd:

I couldn't agree more, Tim, thanks for the follow-up. I continue to find new ideas and thoughts about this fine art of ours (and I mean the art of living), from MRN.

Davis


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

It's a great book...

Lot's of history, great pics.... 

I'll refer to it if I'm smoking something for the fisrt time, or check his thougths on a new cigar I'm considering.

MRN really is Big on the Bolivar marca, he made a comment if you bought and saved bolivars, that in five years you'd have some world class smokes.. My lil Box of PC' will not see five years..... but they sure are good now.

I think this is "The book" if you have an interest in cuban cigars


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Ermo said:


> He has some love for the Ramon Allones.


I don't know who doesn't.

ATL


----------



## clovis (Apr 14, 2004)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> I don't have the MRN book but generally is he on target about what is good or not? I know it's a matter of personal taste, so hence the word "generally".


In general, of course taste is subjective, I would say yes his descriptions seem fair even if there are things that he describes in a vitola that I don't notice.

However, as referenced by someone previsously he wrote the book throughout about 2001-2002...so he sometimes says soemthing to the extent that blends have become weaker over the last few years. Most folks will say that recent blends '03 forward have started getting back to fuller blends.

Every once in a while though I will come across a cigar, read MRN's comments and go...huh?

Example:
Bolivar Immensas...if I remember right he calls this a "softer" or "subdued" bolivar or something like that...

My reaction..."HUH?"

With all of that said...who am I to call this guy wrong?


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

my only regret about the mrn book is that i dont have all the cigars in all the vintages so i can compare notes.


----------

